# can i view 720p this way?



## nims11 (Nov 4, 2010)

i hav a 720p hd movie which i want to watch in my 32 inch HDready sony Bravia.
it supports PC output. would i be able to enjoy HD by playing the video in my laptop(supporting max output resolution of 1024x768) by ouputing the laptop display to the TV using a VGA cable?

also, can i watch it by burning it to a data DVD in mpg format(which my DVD player recognizes in a data disc) which outputs to the TV using a composite cable?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes you can connect your computer to the tv via a vga cable. Your tv must be having at least 1360x768 resolution to be hd ready.
For dvd, once you convert it to mpeg, the quality will be lost and it would become 480p at the most.


----------



## nims11 (Nov 4, 2010)

thanx bro,
my DVD player(SONY) also supports divx, then will the 720p resolution be maintained if i convert to divx?
also can a composite video cable transmit 720p or HDMI is the only option?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2010)

hdmi is the only way to view hd content. composite can only deliver 480p


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 6, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> hdmi is the only way to view hd content. composite can only deliver 480p



+1

Not possible to view HD content over composite. Rather, possible,but it aint HD.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't think your DVD player would support HD content if it doesn't have an HDMI out. All DVD players that support HD Videos must have HDMI output. So, even though it supports DivX, it won't support Hi-Def videos.
And also, composite cable doesn't have the bandwidth to carry HD content.
You can plug in your Laptop to your TV via VGA or HDMI to play HD movies. The max resolution supported by your laptop is the laptop display resolution and not the max resolution supported by the motherboard or the graphics card, whatever it is.


----------

